# Hands off Egg Bound Treatment?



## JonBonJen (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi 
I have two three year old budgies, Johnny and Bonnie (show rejects bless em!), and recently Bonnie is looking a little off colour. I am thinking she is egg bound? The problem is that she is a feisty little madam and I am unable to handle her. This afternoon I was on the verge of calling the vet as I thought she was going to die, but when the evening sun reaches their cage she's bouncing off the bars quite happily. The problem is that she appears to be constipated and then her poos come out pretty big, but infrequent, she sometimes sits fluffed up and looking miserable, and today she has a crusty yellow bum where the poo is stuck. I have given her a bath hoping she'll have a paddle, but no. She is eating, drinking, cleaning herself and, as usual, pulling and bossing her mate around. I've done some googling and seen suggestions for Epsom salts in their water to help the poos pass and olive oil on the food to help the egg pass. I haven't seen her straining at all, which apparently I should expect to see, so I'm not entirely sure. I admit I am reluctant to take her to the vet if I can avoid it as this would stress her, but I don't want her to suffer or to lose her. I would be grateful for any suggestions or advice that can please be offered and opinions on the Epsom salts and olive oil. Right now she is sitting in the sun and seems quite happy. 
Many thanks
Jenny


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think your best best is to get her into see an Avian Vet as soon as possible. Egg binding is quite serious.

Also, please take a look at the information in these threads:

Egg Binding in Birds

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...a-birds-risks-signs-treatment-prevention.html*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

I fully agree that given the symptoms exhibited by your budgie, it would be best to have her examined by an avian vet specialist.
Besides the poop stuck to the feathers, do you see swelling in the area?
Is she currently tail bobbing more heavily?

When it comes to egg binding, the sooner this is dealt with by a qualified medical professional, the better chances the pet bird has of a good recovery.

I'm wishing your budgie all the best.


----------



## JonBonJen (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you both for your replies, very much appreciated.
I will get her to a vet asap.
I can't actually see her tail bobbing at all really and as for a swelling, she moves every time I get near her. She actually seems fine tonight.
I think I'm going to have to put some thick gloves on and try to wash her myself.
I've just managed to track down her breeder and we've had a chat. He's suggested I massage oil into her. The things you do for love, I could lose a limb here!!
Thank you again
Jen


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

If she is in fact egg bound and you aren't used to handling a budgie under normal circumstances, let alone one who is not tame and trusting of you and is carrying an egg, and given the fact you don't seem to have experience in assisting a budgie in such a condition, it's not recommended to try to massage the area. 
By doing so, you may inadvertently break the egg inside of her, and this would have tragic consequences. 

Your best bet is to have an avian vet deal with the situation or for lack of choice to have an experienced breeder to very carefully handle your budgie and gently check the area and clean the poop off the vent by using warm water and a cotton ball.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree completely with the advice given. 

You shouldn't try to massage the area as Aluz said, and forcefully bathing her will likely make her even more stressed and could cause an accident that would break any egg, as well. 

I'm glad you're planning to take her to the vet and I'm sure that they will be able to let you know treatment options to ensure your girl gets better soon! :thumbsup: 

Please keep us posted on her condition and I hope she gets well :fingerx:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings I also agree with everyone.sending your budgie healing and comforting prayers.keep us posted and hope you can find her a vet real soon.I lost 1 long ago from egg binding.blessings always


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I hope you are able to get her to an Avian Vet quickly. 
As aluz mentioned, massaging her is not a good option considering she doesn't like to be touched and you are not experienced enough to know how gentle to press.

I'm hoping your little one has a full and speedy recovery.

Please keep us updated.

Best wishes!*


----------



## JonBonJen (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi everyone
Thank you so much for your help, advice and concern.
I though better of handling before she was checked. 
I went to the vets first thing yesterday. She wasn't egg bound at all, she has a poorly tummy and an infection with a raised temperature.
She has antibiotics, which I have to give her twice a day. She is actually proving easier to handle than I thought she would be (with protection!). After three doses of antibiotics she is a little brighter already. 
I do wish she was tamer, her mate is fine, he came round very quickly after coming home, but she has never liked me!
I might sound like a pathetic novice, but I have to be very careful of not being bitten. I used to take in rescued rats, I was bitten so many times that my nervous system is very fragile. The dr told me that another bite could shut my nervous system down. Hence, I no longer have any rats. 
So, all looking good the mo, thank god.
Thank you again.
Jen


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for the update! It's good to know that your budgie's condition wasn't as dire as previously thought. I'm glad your budgie girl is now on the mend after having been properly diagnosed and given the correct treatment plan.

I'm wishing her a steady and full recovery.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad to hear your got your little one to the vet promptly and she is responding to the proper treatment. :thumbsup:

Thank you for providing the update and best wishes!*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

That's awesome news! I hope your little girl has a fast recovery! :fingerx:


----------



## JonBonJen (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. It's nice to have your support.
She hates me even more now, but it's worth it.
I've got them on Johnsons vit-min drops for their water and Verm-X Natural Pellets for daily protection of intestinal hygiene that's added to their seed to give her an extra boost. If there's anything else that anyone could suggest to help her I would be grateful.
Thank you again
Jen


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

So pleased you have been to the vet and it's not as serious as it could have been. Looks like the antibiotics are starting to work. Hope they do the trick and she recovers very quickly now.
Can understand your not wanting to be nipped! Apart from anything else, it can hurt, but for you it's obviously a more serious matter. Best wishes for progress with taming her.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jenny, I'm glad to hear it's not as serious as you thought and that she's on her medication now! 

I'm sure that she'll be just fine soon. :fingerx:

Keep us posted on how she does! :wave:


----------

